# How will Neocaridina heteropoda var do with some salt in there tank?



## realshow (May 14, 2010)

I picked up some Neocaridina heteropoda var yellows. & we are going to house them with guppies in my daughters fluval edge. The question is can they handle or do they even prefer a small amount of salt in the water . I have found the guppies do better with some salt added. Just looking to see if others do or have added salt to there shrimp.
any input regarding the saltwould be greatly appreciated

& yes I know we will lose shrimplets to the guppy's but that is fine we are not looking to have thousands of shrimp in this tank anyways. We just wanted something to help clean up some excess food & algae. so these are what we have decided on.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

No problem with salt added at theraputic levels.


----------



## realshow (May 14, 2010)

Thanx Ursus 
The salt I use is coralife marine salt. 1 tbsp per 8 gal


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

many livebearers do well with some added salt, especialy species like guppies that incude costal estuaries in their natural ranges. In regards to the shrimp, my experience is with 'aquarium salt' - I don't know enough about the different salts to comment beyond that


----------



## realshow (May 14, 2010)

Ok thank you Ursus.
The dose of reg salt is 1tbsp for 5 or 10 gal that you have used with shrimp ?
I can convert over to pickiling salt if that is what you have been succesful with


----------

